# Snow White Wears Vossen & Accuair



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Always a pleasure seeing great car enthusiasts take their builds to a new level. Brendan Hinds decided to install the ACCUAIR Air Suspension on his Audi A7 and wrap it in a Satin Pearlescent White. A special finishing touch was added to his Vossen CVT's with 20x10.5 all around to separate his car from the rest.

Satin Pearlescent White Wrap
Custom Vossen CVT's
ACCUAIR Air Suspension

Click any photo to see the full gallery!

You won't want to miss this.



Snow White



ACCUAIR Managed



E-Level Control



Custom Painted Vossen CVT



Bagged/Wrapped/Deep Concave



Owner: Brendan Hinds AKA @GSTNO1 on Instagram

​


----------

